# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Διευθυνσιοδοτηση

## andreas

Ο εξοπλισμος για την Ακρατα (wind #6786)ειναι καθοδον, οποτε στηνεται συντομα.

Τι IP διευθυνσεις θα μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω? Υπαρχει καπου καποιο wind (της Πατρας ίσως?) να μου δωσει ενα C-Class? Απο ποιο range μπορω να παρω?


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8777



> PWN 10.143.0.0/16 - 10.152.0.0/16 Αχαΐας


Ποιο ειναι το πρωτο ελευθερο ?

----------


## nikpanGR

Tην Πέμπτη κατεβαίνω Πάτρα το πρωί.Θα πάω στην υπηρεσία μoυ στον ΟΔΔΥ στην Φιλοποίμηνος,(γιατί ειμαι admin στα κεντρικά του ΟΔΔΥ στην Αθήνα).Αν χρειαστείς οτιδήποτε στείλε μου pm να στο φέρω.Θα έχω μαζί μου φορητό,wireless card,pannel.....
Θα τελειώσω από τον ΟΔΔΥ κατα τις 14.00 και μετά είμαι ελεύθερος για ότι βοήθεια χρειαστείς...Περιμένω PM...
nikpanGR

----------


## Ventrix

Η Ναύπακτος χρησιμοποιεί το 10.231.χ.χ.

Αυτή τη στιγμή χρησιμοποιείται μόνο το 10.231.1.χ.

----------


## andreas

Οποτε θερωτητικα παιρνω το 10.231.2.0/24 & 10.231.3.0/24

Αλλα εγω ειμαι κατω απο το αυλακι, μηπως πρεπει να παρω αλλο ???

Ειναι κανεις απο πατρα εδω ???
Μηπως υπαρχει καποιο forum? (για πατρα)

----------


## Ventrix

πάρε αυτά, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## alfadeck

Ποσο μεγαλο ευρος εχετε δεσμευσει?

Εχουμε κανει μια κατανομη εδω http://www.wiman.gr/wind/?page=ranges&s ... allocation
Θα μπορουσαμε να ανταλλαξουμε τα υποδικτυα Αντιρριου-Ναυπακτου.
Εχετε καποια δικη σας wind ή φιλοξενειται ολους τους κομβους σας στην Πατρα?
Υπαρχει επιθυμια για μια λιγο πιο σφιχτη συνεργασια μιας και ειμαστε στον ιδιο Νομο?

Παλευουμε απο Ελληνικα να φτασουμε εως Πατρα για διασυνδεση και θα θελαμε να επικοινωνησουμε και μαζι σας
ως ομαδα ατομων που ασχολειται με τα ασυρματα δικτυα.

Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------


## sf1n4k1

10.231.0.0 - 10.231.15.255 ΑΝΤΙΡΡΙΟΥ ΑΙΤΩΛΟΑΚΑΡΝΑΝΙΑΣ 
10.231.16.0 - 10.231.47.255 ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ ΑΙΤΩΛΟΑΚΑΡΝΑΝΙΑΣ 

Αυτά τα 2 χρησιμοποιούνται ήδη απο κόμβους 1 στη Ναύπακτο και 1 στο Αντίριο. Δυστηχώς απο πρόσβαση που έχω στον κόμβο της Ναυπάκτου αλλά και απο απέναντι στο Ρίο δεν βλέπω κίνηση άλλα και διάθεση συνεργασίας και ανάπτυξης παρόλο που με τον κόμβο pwmn.net_Naupaktos η Νάυπακτος έχει συνδεθεί με αρκετά μεγάλο bw στην Πάτρα.

----------


## alfadeck

OK sfhnaki!

Το ξερω το θεμα... Βοη βοοντος εν τη ερημω!
Κατσε να ανοιξει ο καιρος να ασχοληθουμε παλι με τα Ελληνικα να φτασουμε Πατρα!
Κατι αρχισε να παιζει και στο Μεσολογγι. Στις επομενες ημερες θα εχουμε ενωσει και το Καινουριο 
και μετα θα δω τα κοντινα με Αγγελοκαστρο , Νεαπολη, Στρατος.

Μακαρι εως το τελος του καλοκαιριου να εχουμε ενωμενο δικτυο
στους εξης Δημοι: Αγρινιου, Αγγελοκαστρου, Νεαπολεως, Θεστιεων, Θερμου, Μακρυνειας, Αρακυνθου, Στρατου  ::

----------


## kinglyr

προσέχετε στη Ναύπακτο που χρησιμοποιείτε το 10.231.0.0/16 γιατί το χρησιμοποιεί και το WirAN (10.230.0.0/15 [10.230.0.0- 10.231.255.255])στο Αγρίνιο... ίσως δημιουργηθεί confict σε ενδεχόμενη διασύνδεση των δύο...

----------


## alfadeck

Δεν νομιζω οτι το Wiran κανει χρηση του 10.231.0.0/16 και θεωρω υπερβολη ενα δικτυο 6-7 κομβων να χρησημοποιει τοσο μεγαλο subnet.
Εμεις (wiman, thewin) ειμαστε 2 δικτυα και περιοριζομαστε σε ενα 16αρι (10.228.0.0/16).

Καλο θα ηταν στα πλαισια της αναπτυξης να υπαρξει ορθολογισμος
Oριστε και το route table

# DST-ADDRESS PREF-SRC GATEWAY-STATE GATEWAY DISTANCE INTERFACE 
0 A S 10.228.1.0/25 reachable 10.228.1.134 1 BBLINK-ALFADECK 
1 ADC 10.228.1.132/30 10.228.1.133 0 BBLINK-ALFADECK 
2 ADC 10.228.1.148/30 10.228.1.149 0 BBLINK-ARISG 
3 ADC 10.228.1.152/30 10.228.1.153 0 BBLINK-VIKI 
4 ADC 10.228.1.156/30 10.228.1.157 0 BBLINK-NECOARA 
5 ADb 10.228.2.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.154 20 BBLINK-VIKI 
6 ADb 10.228.3.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.150 20 BBLINK-ARISG 
7 ADb 10.228.8.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.150 20 BBLINK-ARISG 
8 ADb 10.230.2.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.158 20 BBLINK-NECOARA 
9 ADb 10.230.3.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.158 20 BBLINK-NECOARA 
10 ADb 10.230.4.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.158 20 BBLINK-NECOARA 
11 ADb 10.230.9.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.158 20 BBLINK-NECOARA 
12 ADb 10.230.11.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.158 20 BBLINK-NECOARA 
13 ADb 10.230.13.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.158 20 BBLINK-NECOARA 
14 ADb 10.230.14.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.158 20 BBLINK-NECOARA 
15 ADb 10.230.15.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.158 20 BBLINK-NECOARA 
16 ADb 10.230.16.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.158 20 BBLINK-NECOARA 
17 ADb 10.230.244.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.158 20 BBLINK-NECOARA 
18 ADb 10.230.245.0/24 reachable 10.228.1.158 20 BBLINK-NECOARA

----------


## platongr

Βάση αυτού (http://www.awmn.net/index_en.php?id=range) το .228 έως και το .231 ανήκουν στην Αιτωλοακαρνανία.

Το wiman παίζει στο 228
Το wiran παίζει στο 230
H Ναύπακτος παίζει στο 231

Αν κρατήσουμε όλοι το πλάνο αυτό, δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ conflict ούτε ενοχλούμε άλλους νομούς. 

Έχω δει σε μερικά posts και σε κάτι mail που μου έχουν έρθει να λένε ότι το Αγρίνιο χρησιμοποιεί το 231. Αυτό είναι λάθος. 
Κανένα από τα δίκτυα του Αγρινίου δεν το χρησιμοποιεί. Το 231 είναι ελεύθερο για την Ναύπακτο.

----------


## kinglyr

Ωραία, λοιπόν, να ανακεφαλαιώνουμε....
Αγρίνιο .wiman & .thewin (.wan) έχουν το 10.228.0.0/16 (10.228.0.0- 10.228.255.255)
Αγρίνιο .wiran το 10.230.0.0/16 (10.230.0.0- 10.230.255.255)
και η Ναύπακτος .nwn το 10.231.0.0/16 (10.231.0.0- 10.231.255.255)

----------


## alfadeck

Κατσε να δουμε τωρα τι ΙΡ θα παρει το Μεσολογγι καθως επικοινωνησε μαζι μου αυτος εδω http://www.wiman.gr/wind/?page=nodes&node=184 ο οποιος εχει 1 ΑΡ και μαλλον 1 ΒΒ.

----------


## platongr

Δώσε το 229 Σπύρο... μην γίνει μπάχαλο  ::

----------


## alfadeck

Αφου την πιασαμε την συζητηση (και ειμαστε σε λαθος forum) να το ξαναπροτεινω να φτιαξουμε μια κοινη wind για ολα τα δικτυα να μην γινει χαμος?
Συνεννουμαστε οι δυο μας εαν θες.

Αdmin μονο εσυ (κανενας αλλος ουτε εγω) και καθε δικτυο βαζει προθεμα το SSID του μπροστα απο καθε ονομα κομβου.

----------


## kinglyr

> Ωραία, λοιπόν, να ανακεφαλαιώνουμε....
> Αγρίνιο .wiman & .thewin (.wan) έχουν το 10.228.0.0/16 (10.228.0.0- 10.228.255.255)
> Αγρίνιο .wiran το 10.230.0.0/16 (10.230.0.0- 10.230.255.255)
> και η Ναύπακτος .nwn το 10.231.0.0/16 (10.231.0.0- 10.231.255.255)


Παιδιά μην τα αλλάζουμε συνέχεια...
Ας τα αφήσουμε όπως τα έχουμε συμφωνήσει (βλέπε παραπάνω) και αν υπάρξει αίτημα για παραπάνω χώρο σε IP, τότε ναι να τα αλλάξουμε...

----------


## papashark

> Αφου την πιασαμε την συζητηση (και ειμαστε σε λαθος forum) να το ξαναπροτεινω να φτιαξουμε μια κοινη wind για ολα τα δικτυα να μην γινει χαμος?
> Συνεννουμαστε οι δυο μας εαν θες.
> 
> Αdmin μονο εσυ (κανενας αλλος ουτε εγω) και καθε δικτυο βαζει προθεμα το SSID του μπροστα απο καθε ονομα κομβου.


+++++

Όταν η λογική και το κοινό όφελος είναι πάνω από τον εγωισμό.

Μπράβο alfadeck

----------

